# Re: Help me Identify my Bird



## Anna24 (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi

Can anyone please identify my bird, when I bought him about 3 weeks ago
I was told that he was about 9 months old and that it was a Rosella.

I have sent a picture to some one else who said that it is a splendid grass parakeet.

Can anyone confirm what type he is? He is very quite, when he does chirp it is a quite one, I want him to come out of the cage and sit on me, I have previously owned Lovebirds, but know nothing about this bird, so if anyone can confirm his identity, are there books that can be purchased.

I look forward to hearing from anyone

Thanks Anna :idea:


----------



## ALcatrazbirdman (Feb 27, 2014)

A TURQUOISINE,[Neophema pulchella]one of the Australian grass parakeets .i would say its a hen,unless its a juvinile not fully coloured up.Pleasant little birds and quiet . it isnt a Rosella im afraid .


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

How very pretty! What's his/her name?


----------



## sueh83 (Dec 17, 2012)

Lovely looking little birdy


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

*Nice looking bird...You can't mistake Rosellas.*


----------



## Anna24 (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi All

Thanks for identifying my bird I have called him Max, as I thought he was a male, beside the obvious, how can you tell if it is a male or Female? And the age when I bought him they said he is 9 months old, but I do not really know because he said it was a resells

It there books about this Bird? I know about lovebirds. But not anything about this one. Can they be tamed? He does not play with any of his toys and not even touched his millet spray.

Any info on this Bird would be appreciated

Thanks Anna :thumbup:


----------



## ALcatrazbirdman (Feb 27, 2014)

poohdog said:


> *Nice looking bird...You can't mistake Rosellas.*


SORRY, those two birds are not Rosella's either . They are Rosy Bourkes parakeets, a colour form of normal Bourkes which are a rather drab colour .


----------



## ALcatrazbirdman (Feb 27, 2014)

Anna24 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Thanks for identifying my bird I have called him Max, as I thought he was a male, beside the obvious, how can you tell if it is a male or Female? And the age when I bought him they said he is 9 months old, but I do not really know because he said it was a resells
> 
> ...


hi, the male is more colourful, you will find info in most cage/aviary books and on websites.They are not a breed normally kept in cages ,dont normally became really tame and are not talkers.Toys are meaningless to them . If you keep her in cage alone ,she may get some comfort from a mirror .


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

ALcatrazbirdman said:


> hi, the male is more colourful, you will find info in most cage/aviary books and on websites.They are not a breed normally kept in cages ,dont normally became really tame and are not talkers.Toys are meaningless to them . If you keep her in cage alone ,she may get some comfort from a mirror .


*Or a mate...*Singing:


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

ALcatrazbirdman said:


> SORRY, those two birds are not Rosella's either . They are Rosy Bourkes parakeets, a colour form of normal Bourkes which are a rather drab colour .


*Whoops....'course they are,misread...sorry 'bout that....I've only kept 'em 20 years*


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

What a beautiful bird! Agree with the others get another one and keep in an aviary, they don't do well in cages as they are pretty flighty sorts, stunning birds though, just not people birds at all.


----------

